# 2022 Wisconsin Morel Fun



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Let's go Badger Boys and Girls. Bring on your Morel discussions, pic's, etc.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Colder than chit in Eau Claire County. The Morel Season will advance eventually and FAST. Get ready. Get Permithrin'd up now for your adventures.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

4/25/22 ground temp. Guess I'll stay warm wit some Bourbon


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

My spray is ready:


----------



## Foragist (9 mo ago)

Anybody remember ol' Forgy here? It's been a little more than 2 decades since "the good old days" when I used to post here all the time. Now residing in the northern parts of the Chippewa Valley. Not as many morels up here, but still a great place to live. Yes, it turns out I'm still living! 
We had less snow than usual this winter, but still a good amount compared to the southern half of Wisconsin. Still not sure how much that effects the morel season, but it's a factor. On the other hand, we are having a wet and cold spring so far. This season could go either way. Too much ground moisture saturation might kill 'em off in some areas. With the slow steady progression of spring weather, I bet it will be a good good year for morels! Now, if I can only find some up here...


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

2 decades? Hard to believe the internet has been around that long, lol.

On a positive note, the Illinois board is showing its first find from northern Illinois.


----------



## Foragist (9 mo ago)

murdy said:


> 2 decades? Hard to believe the internet has been around that long, lol.
> 
> On a positive note, the Illinois board is showing its first find from northern Illinois.


I know. I think it was pre-Blackberry if you can believe that. Morels.com was different back then, but it did have forum threads for each state like they still do. Also the Wisconsin board always talked about the morels being found in northern Illinois before our season started. LOL...some things never change!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Trying to get ready for the season. Kinda hard when its 25 degrees this morning. @guff76


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> My spray is ready:
> View attachment 42225


More than likely going to need it, they haven't been the greatest down here


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> Trying to get ready for the season. Kinda hard when its 25 degrees this morning. @guff76
> View attachment 42311


Lmao going all out this year, giving the ol club a good shine


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Too cold for morels yet, but the hills are alive with the smell of ramps.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

well, I've been waiting for the Wisconsin Morel season to start for what feels like an eternity. I've been posting some of my stuff in the Indiana post recently. Just found about 50-60 elm trees yesterday, most of the trees are small but could still be really good. Also has a good mix of Oak, White Aspen, Ash, and about 100 apple trees so I'm pretty pumped. If you want to see some pictures, go look at Indiana. I'm in Polk and Barron County area and looking at the 2-week forecast I'm pretty excited. Praying that we have a strong season on 2022 Morels!

P.S. WATCH OUT FOR TICKS! WAS OUT A WEEK AGO AND FOUND 7 SMALL ONES.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I permethrined my hunting clothes today. Have to remember to put the picaridin based bug repellent in the kit.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Ground temp 43 degrees in Hayward. Fyi


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

Inthewild said:


> Ground temp 43 degrees in Hayward. Fyi


Same here 43-44 in Polk and Barron County


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

shroomsearcher said:


> I permethrined my hunting clothes today. Have to remember to put the picaridin based bug repellent in the kit.


Out of the past four times I've been in the woods, twice I was too excited to remember to put on bug spray, and both of those times I brought home a live tick. The other two times I sprayed myself down with picaridin and did not bring home any ticks. Additionally, I eat lots of fresh garlic and have yet to have a tick bite me. Supposedly they don't like the smell of garlic coming through your pores. I don't use permethrine. For what it's worth.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Darn mosquitos are out and the season hasn't even thought about starting! Rain and too much warmth should get us going in 7-10 days. I hope.


----------



## ssanderson242 (8 mo ago)

I was also out today and didn’t see a thing! Ticks galore though.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

I'm going to check my spots on Monday, been warm in Barron County area, ground temp is over 50


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Went out Sunday down around the state line and found none. Think I'll take off some days midweek.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

@Old Elm Whats your predictions for 2022? Thanks ITW


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Fair to partly 💩tty. I'll tell ya in 2 weeks!😂✌🏻😎. It's all about the conditions where you hunt!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

A few more days to let them grow a bit and then I think the Hunt is on!
Hoping for a way better season than last year!


----------



## HiSodiumContent (8 mo ago)

Reporting from southwest corner, picked a patch of yellows that still had a couple days before the heat comes, about a half pound. The patch was on the top of a south hill with full sun. Spied another patch on my way out with six that couldn't have broken soil more than a day or two before I saw them. Same hill, near the bottom. I'm hoping we get enough cool rain to balance out this 80 plus degree week and keep them going, but either way I'm going to scout more in two days. My thoughts are if you're in the south, it's prime time to find the early bloomers and hope rain extends the season for another week because if it does they're going to be nice-sized on every side of the hills.


----------



## Zach13 (Apr 23, 2020)

Found about 4 lbs this morning. Direct south facing. Protected from wind near the bottom of the hill and dark soil to soak up heat. The rest of the south facing stuff should be popping here this week. Southern Wi


----------



## Connor14 (8 mo ago)

Their just starting to peek through this morning in central wi (portage county)


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

I know this may be a taboo question, but would anyone know any spots in the Green Bay or Brown/Kewaunee County area I could forage for morels? I used to have a honey hole in Door County that's been widely exposed now and it's just not worth the trouble. I've been looking around here for 2 years with no luck. Seems like folks have a firm grip on the good hideaways round here LOL. PM me If anyone is willing to throw some wisdom my way.


----------



## HiSodiumContent (8 mo ago)

Season's over in the southwest corner. My patch was there and had grown, but was drying out rapidly, one was even starting to rot, and despite risking heatstroke I couldn't find a single new morel anywhere. We didn't get the rain we needed here to keep the soil cool and moist enough.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

We're getting it here thank God ✌🏻🙏🇺🇸


----------



## HiSodiumContent (8 mo ago)

Took a second look when it had cooled off a bit, found another patch in heavy shade and vegetation. It was near the bottom of a hill facing westerly. Most of those were still fairly healthy, which means the southwest still has potential for finding them for another day or two. We really need rain and a bit of cooling or it's done down in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Is my season over, before it starts? What's with the drastic heat?


----------



## ssanderson242 (8 mo ago)

Grateful for water today. 93! Went out and checked a few spots SE state line for only an hour or two and nearly acquired heat stroke! Not a dang one. If any pros wanna brave the heat & go out in SE wisco with me… please! Misery loves company! Lol It’s not all a loss, I did find about 5# of young dryads saddle so I’ll fry that up as a consolation prize.
View attachment 43277


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Please keep my friend @wade in your prayers from the Indiana forum. Thanks


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Just got 5 inches of rain. And lost one of my pine trees. Phuck!!!!! Bucky is not happy with Satan....bk to the thorns....


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Made several short (due to the heat) runs over the last couple days near the state line (SW) and completely struck out.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Finally, they're coming. Latest it's ever taken into season to make first find I've ever had.


----------



## freyguy (Jan 4, 2020)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 43305
> 
> 
> Finally, they're coming. Latest it's ever taken into season to make first find I've ever had.
> View attachment 43306





twisted minds said:


> View attachment 43305
> 
> 
> Finally, they're coming. Latest it's ever taken into season to make first find I've ever had.
> View attachment 43306


What part of the state? I looked hard this morning on prime sites and found ziltch! WThey?


----------



## freyguy (Jan 4, 2020)

freyguy said:


> What part of the state? I looked hard this morning on prime sites and found ziltch! WThey? I should add I am in Jefferson County


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Nothing in Waukesha County right next store. The ground is relatively dry, though damp under the heavy growth. I'm afraid we'll see bust for 3rd year straight here (NE corner of County).


----------



## shawnl (Apr 23, 2016)

Blacks are out ,lots of small ones left behind. The rain tonight will help.


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

Finally on the map in Menomonee Falls. Happy to know they're out there.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I'd be in Cannon falls the next few days 😂🤔 just my thoughts...


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

First one I've found this season up here in Crivitz.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Woo-hoo! Congrats!


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

Friday went out for 6 hours. Wasn’t impressed with what I saw. Found these around 2 trees.


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

Found these this morning in the lawn. Hopefully we can get into the woods soon. Really wet after 7 inches of rain.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Happy new year!. Gonna be a tough quick season here in NE Wisconsin. Will keep y'all posted. How thin was the muscoda festival? 

Cheers


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

geez, very aggressive. Any truth to this? I posted a pound for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

As far as I know it is fine as long as they were collected on private property.


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

Source: https://madison.com/wsj/sports/recr... and,product originates from private property.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Sell away I say!


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

Thanks guys! It gave me a little scare when I got this message. Glad to know I wasn't in the wrong. We are dairy farmers, so lots of wooded land lining fields to hunt on that we own.


----------



## Foragist (9 mo ago)

Found May 16 in/near Chippewa Falls. It's a start.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Anyone selling morels near Green Bay? Interested in purchasing a few lbs if so. Til then I'll keep looking myself LOL. Good luck everyone the hunt is on.


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Anyone selling morels near Green Bay? Interested in purchasing a few lbs if so. Til then I'll keep looking myself LOL. Good luck everyone the hunt is on.


I have 1/4 pound picked 5/16 in the AM. You can have them if you are willing to pick them up in Crivitz.


----------



## Hojo (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, I found some young yellows on Sunday and left them until this morning. Not much bigger but 70 in total. Happy as a clam or yellow oyster!


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hojo said:


> Well, I found some young yellows on Sunday and left them until this morning. Not much bigger but 70 in total. Happy as a clam or yellow oyster!


How far north are you?


----------



## kevin.decarlo (10 mo ago)

What county you in Hojo?


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Any one finding anything anywhere in Central Wisconsin the last couple of days or did that extreme heat shut everything down?


----------



## Foragist (9 mo ago)

carpet crawler said:


> Any one finding anything anywhere in Central Wisconsin the last couple of days or did that extreme heat shut everything down?


West-central WI is getting started. Found one morel mushroom near Cadott WI yesterday(5/18/22). It was fully mature but half eaten. Conditions seem right. Should be some patches up somewhere.


----------



## No-Tix (8 mo ago)

Found a dozen or so thimble size, yesterday the 18th in Lodi.
Just inside a woodline, 5-10' or so from yard.
A bit of an east facing slope if anything, didn't check ground temp.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

carpet crawler said:


> Any one finding anything anywhere in Central Wisconsin the last couple of days or did that extreme heat shut everything down?


A friend found some nice young ones (blacks) near wild rose this morning....just starting IMO


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

M3Shell said:


> Nothing in Waukesha County right next store. The ground is relatively dry, though damp under the heavy growth. I'm afraid we'll see bust for 3rd year straight here (NE corner of County).


I take this back. The rain must have helped. I found 1.5lbs in one small area tonight. It got dark too fast to check the deep woods.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

@guff76 Finally found one. But I guess that's why I'm In The Wild.


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

La crosse county is getting some larger yellows in now. Yesterdays find.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Finding them in da woods. Wet and lower ground clutter. I'm happy.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Morels are coming along, finding tons of gollden oysters this year.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

Barron County is finally on the board. Very small morels right now. Also fond very young fawn hid under a pile of branches.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

All the spring mushrooms are out, turkeys are everywhere, Apple trees and lilacs are blooming, baby deer. It's really starting to look like spring!🍄


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Found another pound of golds in NW Waukesha County today. Too many fallen Ash trees to reach the back woods.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

These 2 down trees were right next to each other. Easily over 30 lbs. right here. I only had 2 mesh bags with me, and could only harvest about 25%. Goldens are everywhere this year.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Hate too see this, but spots where they are rotting on stem already. The heavy rains last couple days aren't helping.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 Finally found one. But I guess that's why I'm In The Wild.


O wow that's awesome! It happens to you every year, you have that magic touch of being able to walk up to them


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> Finding them in da woods. Wet and lower ground clutter. I'm happy.
> View attachment 43667
> 
> View attachment 43666


I'll trade ya sinks! Looks like a good batch of them. You must have your good luck club out this year


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

guff76 said:


> I'll trade ya sinks! Looks like a good batch of them. You must have your good luck club out this year


@guff76 It was a good batch, but check out my Minnesota forum: Minnesota Morels 2022


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 It was a good batch, but check out my Minnesota forum: Minnesota Morels 2022


Yea I just saw that congrats that's a good haul


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 43710
> View attachment 43710


So FRESH.


----------



## Hojo (Apr 14, 2017)

kevin.decarlo said:


> What county you in Hojo?


Dane County


----------



## Foragist (9 mo ago)

Found a nice healthy but young patch by Chippewa Falls a few days ago. Been searching known spots around Chippewa and Eau Claire, and have been noticing far fewer freshly-dead elm trees everywhere around here. All the old haunts only have the old dead elms that don't produce anymore, and maybe one or 2 viable host trees. So far, most of them have had no morels. IDK, but the conditions seem excellent for morels, BUT the dead elms aren't there to host them. Anyone else seeing this? I've long been impressed by the cycle of elm tree life, always dying off, yet still thriving. This cycle sustains the morel habitat nicely. This year, I see a lot of thriving, but FAR less dying. Our ash trees, on the other hand, are dying off more now, thanks to the EAB bugs. 
I am feeling pretty grateful for my nice little mess o' shrooms so far, but not so optimistic about future harvests.


----------



## Foragist (9 mo ago)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 43696
> View attachment 43697
> 
> 
> These 2 down trees were right next to each other. Easily over 30 lbs. right here. I only had 2 mesh bags with me, and could only harvest about 25%. Goldens are everywhere this year.


 What a beautiful sight! Haven't seen many oysters yet this year. Now I'm craving a panful!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Ground temp inner woods in Hayward Wi was 46 degrees. Guess I have time to go north young man, go north.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, feel free to put a sign in your front yard letting the boys in blue know that they don't need bother risking their life on you if/when you ever need help. Godspeed indeed. Idiot


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Now, back to what this site is for. Found a mixed bag. Some fresh morels and oysters and some starting to get past prime. Overall, good couple hours in the woods. Perfect time to reflect and remember those that made the ultimate sacrifice and didn't make it home. Freedom isn't free. Proud to be an American!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Couldn't agree more! And, as to your reply to GYBM, right on! His comments are totally lame. When you're in trouble, call a gang banger!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> For the record, I love the boys in blue (postal workers) and hate gang bangers (cops). Also we should shred the constitution if it prevents another mass shooting, which it would.


Genius response, shred the basis of all laws, to guarantee no law would ever be broken again. Either you are eating the wrong type of mushrooms, or spending too much time in your parents basement waiting for that postal worker to bring you your unemployment checks, to realize it's not the 2nd Amendment that is the root of the evil behind shootings. It's the individual who has such a disregard for life and humanity, that no amount of laws or restrictions will ever eliminate that type of hate. With that logic, it's a wonder you can operate in a civil society. Life must be just miserable for you to live in such a free country that allows you to have the rights under the same Constitution you want to shred, to voice such ignorant opinions. I hear North Korea is lovely this time of year. Why don't you take a one way trip and see how the other half lives. Godspeed and safe travels.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> For the record, I love the boys in blue (postal workers) and hate gang bangers (cops). Also we should shred the constitution if it prevents another mass shooting, which it would.


I'm 14 and my brain has 100 more IQ than you. I think an elm tree fell on your head. If we didn't have pyscopaths in our society shooting up schools and everything else, we would be just fine. Guns aren't the problem, people are. Funny that the libtards went around shoplifting every store in Minneapolis while the riots were going. Like I said I'm 14 I can see right through this crap. I lived in Buffalo MN, super nice calm town. Go look up the Alina Health shooting that happend there. The guy was on drugs and had extreme mental issues. Last time I checked I have a bunch of guns in my house and I haven't been shooting children in school. If only God didn't make half the people dumb in this country lol. I'll agree with Twisted Minds and say you probably ate a pound of false morels. Your brain definitely isn't butter smooth so I'd put some extra butter on your morels next time.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> View attachment 43831
> 
> View attachment 43829
> 
> ...


Stick to the mushrooms and the pictures and not your crappy comments please and thx


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

And back to mushrooms know


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Getting ready to bbq.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

Just went to Minnesota and picked 90 in Wright County. Past prime.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Northern Dunn county: 4 dozen picked, several going back into the ground. Found in heavy ground cover with slight sunshine access. Ground temps 59-60 degrees. I say morel season is over around here.

@guff76 I thought I was gonna go get my morel iron sharpened. Heavy ground cover, almost full leaf canopy. Weird year. Going to try for Chicken of the woods, God willing.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> Northern Dunn county: 4 dozen picked, several going back into the ground. Found in heavy ground cover with slight sunshine access. Ground temps 59-60 degrees. I say morel season is over around here.
> 
> @guff76 I thought I was gonna go get my morel iron sharpened. Heavy ground cover, almost full leaf canopy. Weird year. Going to try for Chicken of the woods, God willing.
> View attachment 43862


Lol yea in the late season would almost be worth it


----------



## Jonah Sinkel (May 22, 2021)

Polk and Barron County are done, found 40 under a dead elm on June 2nd and had to leave 75% of them. Not a bad year though.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> Northern Dunn county: 4 dozen picked, several going back into the ground. Found in heavy ground cover with slight sunshine access. Ground temps 59-60 degrees. I say morel season is over around here.
> 
> @guff76 I thought I was gonna go get my morel iron sharpened. Heavy ground cover, almost full leaf canopy. Weird year. Going to try for Chicken of the woods, God willing.
> View attachment 43862


That looks like an old Ping Eye 2 copy. I had a set of those!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> That looks like an old Ping Eye 2 copy. I had a set of those!


@shroomsearcher You need more than ONE Morel Club? @guff76 only needs more when he uses it for more than what it intended for and not a hatchet. Ha


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Read again. I "had", past tense. I either sold or gave away those clubs a long time ago. Besides, I have plenty of others that I can use!


----------

